# Favorite thing in Tang Soo Do?



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 6, 2002)

Hello Everyone!

  I was just curious what everyone's favorite thing to do in Tang Soo Do is.  I mean weapons, hand attacks, blocks, kicks, katas, combination fighting techniques, and 1 step-sparring.  

  I like all of them!  My favorites are----

  Weapons---nunchucku and staff
  Hand Attacks---Kap Kwon Koong Kyuk
  Kata---Pyung 3 and Basai (sp?) 
  Kick---Eedan Dwee Dool Ah Dwi Kum Chi Chinakee
  1 step-sparring---1 step #7, 13, etc.
  Blocks---Ahnaso Pakero Makee 
  Combination Fighting Techniques---I don't have a particular favorite for this one.  Just make it up as I go along!   

   I'm not sure if I'm spelling everything right.   Hope you all understand what I mean.  

  Brittany  :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 7, 2002)

My favorite in TSD was pyung ahn ee dan, one-step sparring (all of them), and the flying kicks that TSD is famous for  I also loved to watch the higher ranks do Bassai (both). I couldn't wait to learn those forms, but I moved and never got the chance  I love doing forms. That's my main fav in both arts.


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for replying!  That's very interesting what you said.  One of the flying kicks I'm famous for is Flying Side.  It's also one of the very few that I know!  

 Anyone else???

 Brittany:asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 8, 2002)

I love that one, too   One thing they don't do (or very rarely) in my new school is flying or jumping kicks (besides the 360), But I practice them in open class. I usually get people asking me about them  I usually say "it's an TSD thing." hehehehe But they wanna try anyways.


----------



## Aikikitty (May 9, 2002)

You have a good sense of humor!  hee hee  

I'm sorry you had to move away from your TSD!  I'm just curious,  what school are you talking about when you say you don't do many flying kicks?  


  Brittany:asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 9, 2002)

Sorry about any confusion right there in the previous post!  I just wrote on The Opal Dragon's computer and I forgot to log on to my own identity!

 Brittany :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 9, 2002)

That's ok   I do TKD now. I'm sure TKD does those type of kicks, but my school doesn't regularly practice them (not that I've seen anyways). There's a few things that I miss about TSD, and that's one of them. The forms are another thing I miss.


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 11, 2002)

Hi!!!

  Thanks for writing again!  That's wierd, I was always told that TKD stressed the practing the kicks more and has more kicks in their katas.  I was told that TKD means-master or art of the kicks.  I'm sorry that you don't get the chance to do more kicks in your school.  

   Brittany :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 11, 2002)

We do a lot of kicks, but I'm used to a lot more different types of kicks (like my old TSD school did). My new school does front, round, and side kicks regularly, but not many jumping or flying kicks


----------



## Shinzu (May 12, 2002)

im a big fan of forms.  love to learn 'em.. love to do 'em.

phyung o-dan, naihanchi hyungs, bong forms, bassai forms.  im up for it all 

the one steps are pretty cool, but my teacher likes to do realistic grabs, locks and takedows also.  those are the best.  preparing for real life situations.

i like the staff and the nunchaku also.

my favorite kick would have to be the roundhouse.  jumping kicks are pretty cool also.

i do like the mental part of training also.  meditation, focus, and developing better technique.


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 12, 2002)

I totally agree, Shinzu. I love forms. And the mental training is cool, also


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon (May 28, 2002)

Hello!

    Sorry it's taken me so long to get back here!  Sometimes my computer doesn't work or it goes REALLY slow.    It seems like we all love forms!   Thank you guys for writing!   Anyone else?

   Brittany :karate: :wavey: :boing1: :asian:


----------



## Shinzu (May 28, 2002)

i enjoy the entire art actually


----------



## mtabone (Dec 29, 2002)

I enjoy all of Tang Soo Do. My favorate part would have to be sparring and forms. My favorate Hyungs would be Chil Sung O Rho and Kong Sang Koon. 

 Michael Tabone


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 29, 2002)

Hiya, mtabone.

Ok, now I'm confused LOL. What is Chil Sung? Never heard of it. I heard of Kong Sang Koon. That's like a really high form in TSD! But can you tell me about the Chil Sung one?

I'd like to add something that I love about TSD. The self defense! I went home to NJ and trained at my old TSD dojang, and we did self defense. We even sparred with take-downs (no rules except for no groin shots and hitting to the face .... light contact though)! It was so much fun. My TKD school doesn't do stuff like that. Man, I miss TSD


----------



## mtabone (Dec 29, 2002)

The Chil Sung Hyungs (Seven Star forms) were created by the Late Kwan Jhang Nim Hwang Kee, founder of the Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan. KJN Hwang Kee is concidered the Father of Tang Soo Do. There are seven Chil Sung Hyungs. I only know 5 of them, and seen the 6th, but I can't wait to see the Seventh.
The order goes

Chil Sung Il Rho
Chil Sung Ee Rho
Chil Sung Sam Rho
Chil Sung Sa Rho
Chil Sung O Rho (one of my Favs)
Chil Sung Yuk Rho
Chil Sung Chil Rho

The forms are really spectacular. Teach many concepts and techniqes. Supprised that in New Jersey if you have not seen or heard of  Kwan Jhang Nim H.C. Hwang who has a school in New Jersey. (He is the son of the Late KJN Hwang Kee.). I am from Conneticut and train under KJN Charles Ferraro. I am a third dan. 

Yours in Tang Soo Do,
Michael Tabone


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I was doing the pyung ahn series of hyungs. 

I heard of him (Kwan Jhang Nim H.C. Hwang), but I didn't know he had a dojang in NJ. Way cool! 

When I did TSD, I was under the IMA, www.imahq.net . I wish NY had a TSD dojang near by   I'd join in a flash. I miss it.


----------



## mtabone (Dec 29, 2002)

My TSD organazation has a couple of studios in New York. I am not fimiliar with what parts. You can find out if there is a place close to you.

www.tsdmgk.com 

just go to the DoJang Section.

If it helps I am glad. 


Michael Tabone


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 29, 2002)

Darn. They are too far away :wah:  Thanks anyway, mtabone. Nice site, though


----------



## Shinzu (Dec 31, 2002)

it was said that when GM hwang kee was conceived his mother was looking up at the stars.  thus giving meaning to the "seven stars" forms.  my highest is chil sung sam ro hyung.  they are very excellent forms indeed!


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 17, 2003)

My favorite form in Tang Soo Do...I have two: 
   1) Pyong-ahn O Dan
   2) Pal Che so (however u spell it)

Favorite technique:
    Igi Kwan Soo Kyong Kyung. I think that is spelled right.

Favorite combination:
     Ahp Cha-go, Ee Dan Yup Cha-go, Dwi Cha-gi.

Favorite Il Soo Sik:
   Number 9 Red belt

Favorite Ho Sin Sol:
    #4 gup modified. What I mean by this is that it starts the same as #4 gup. when done, step to the inside of opponent with the leg that is the same as the side that was grabbed, turn under the arm, yank down, throwing opponent down to the floor.

oh. I am a Sam Dan in TaeKwonDo and a 3rd gup in Tang Soo Do (red belt). hopefully in a week, i shall pass my testing and become a 2nd gup. weee.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey  Juche02, 

I'm the other way around. I did TSD first (then I moved  I miss it). Then I got into a TKD McDojang. Now I do Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan. Very similar to TSD, so I'm happy


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 18, 2003)

hey juche02... nice to hear from another TSD'er 

i just finished learning niahanchi sam dan & sip soo.  forms are my favorite and self defense also.  where do you study?

TANG SOO!


----------



## Yossarian75 (Jan 18, 2003)

I must admit I love breaking, great fun.

Im really enjoying analysing our Hyung for applications.

My favourite Hyung are Naihanchi Cho dan(great applications), Bassai and Sip Soo.

My school is in the process of introducing the first few Chil Sung Hyung which I am looking forward to learning.


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 18, 2003)

I train in Louisiana. The head instructor at my school is Sa bom nim Tullier.  I know the forms up to Sip Soo, even though I am only a 3rd gup. Because I tested into the ITF, I learned the material all the way up to black belt and then tested and received the rank of red belt. 
   Of all the forms, my favorite is still Pal Che So. people insist Pow Che De (basai) is better, but i do not share their sentiments.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 18, 2003)

chil sung forms are excellent  my highest is chil sung sam ro.....four more to go


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 19, 2003)

In the ITF, we no longer practice the Chil Sung forms.
So I have never learned those. Pal Che So is the best.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 19, 2003)

Juche02, 

Do you mean the International Tang Soo Do Fed.?


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 19, 2003)

yes. Grandmaster Kim. Tis much fun.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 19, 2003)

Cool! I love that guy! He is great. He (C.S. Kim) was at one of our tournies, and he did a demo that just blew me away! I'd love to shake his hand, but he split before I got a chance. He is awsome.

P.S. He is a good friend of my old GM (Ki Yun Yi).


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 19, 2003)

tis much fun. i have not seen grandmaster kim except for at the tournament in November in Baton Rouge.   I tested into this organization from ITA TaeKwonDo in August, I beleive. So I have not been to any tournaments other than that B.R. one. ih.


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 20, 2003)

by cs kim you mean chun sik kim right?

strange that you do not learn the chil sung forms as they were created by gm hwang kee.


----------



## Juche02 (Jan 20, 2003)

We no longer practice them in th ITF. But they use to teach it, from what I understand. We have a big Tang Soo Do book by grandmaster Kim (I think) that has everything we do in it. I think the Chil Sung forms are in there.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 20, 2003)

Shinzu wrote:

*by cs kim you mean chun sik kim right? *

Yea, that's him


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 21, 2003)

hey laurie i have a question for you.  is TKD MDK anythng like TSD MDK?  i was just curious about how similar the techniques, forms, and other aspects are to TSD.  thanx


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 21, 2003)

Shinzu,

So far, I only know about the black belt forms (i was being "nosy" one day  ). They do learn TSD forms (Naihanchi, Bassai, ect). The self defense is very similar, and the techniques are almost exactly the same. I still have to find out about the color belt forms. I know they do WTF TKD forms, but I don't know if they mix the two (TSD forms and TKD forms). I'll have to find that out. I've only had three classes so far (I don't even know if I'll keep my rank .... for now I will till they find out where to put me, they said).


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 23, 2003)

thanx for the info.  seeing as thought you have studied both tkd and tsd i see no reason why they would not let you keep your current rank.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 23, 2003)

Actually, I want TSD, but I need something different ...... I'll explain later.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 23, 2003)

Ok, Shinzu. This is my situation now. I am staying at the "McDojang." My boyfriend wants me to stay there and train with him. I agreed, because I want to see him "progress." I missed that in the last month  He IS paying for me to go, so I will. But I told him that I will never pay the tuition, and I'm not going to "re-up" on the contract. We have a deal going now.

BUT to get the other stuff I want outta MA, I will cross-train in Judo, I think. It's lookin toward Judo right now


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds good.  i wish you the best of luck   i have always wanted to learn judo


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks. It's a way to keep the peace, I guess LOL. But I will, someday, do TSD again and/or Hapkido


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 30, 2003)

think of it as all a learning experience   the more the better i think!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 20, 2003)

Shinzu,

Here's an update for you. I left the "mcdojang." I'm back with the TKD MDK dojang. My man is ok with it now. He knew how un-happy I was there.

Anyways, to answer one of your questions above about forms in TKD MDK ...... Yes, we do TSD forms from Black on up. We do the WTF forms for color belts. Other than the WTF forms, the style itself is just like TSD. I get to learn Bassai after all (when I get to black ..... I forget what dan, though). WOOOHOOOOO!!!! That was one of my fav forms to watch in TSD.

P.S. I was able to keep my rank, too. But I do have so much to learn up to blue belt, besides the forms. They are so much different and teach so much more than the "mcdojang." I'll prolly be blue for the next 6 months LOL.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 20, 2003)

sounds excellent laurie...best of luck!  keep me posted!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 20, 2003)

Will do, Shinzu


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 20, 2003)

laurie, we are having an excellent tourny in may.  if you and your school would be interested please let me know.  it is open to all styles.  i live in NE PA. im not sure how far that is for you though.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 20, 2003)

It's (NE PA) roughly about an hour and a half from me, depending on where it is. I'd love to go. PM me the details  And I'll try to make arrangements


----------

